# Removing latex paint; or, Should I just refinish a 62 AMF Hercules



## jason_perry (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi folks, 

I'm new to the forum and searched the archives before writing this. I recently rescued a 1962 AMF Hercules 3-speed ladies' bike which I'd like to fix up for my wife's birthday. Sadly, the previous owner's little girl had "customized" it with three or four colors of latex paint. Not even the rims were spared.

Removing the paint from the chrome parts is relatively easy, but they are in the minority. I've found that isopropyl alcohol works well for softening the latex on the painted parts, but when I got to the "H E R C U L E S" painted on the seat tube I discovered that the alcohol also starts eating the artwork. Dang. There's lots of bike left to clean up.

So, I have two questions: 

1). Does anyone have a better method for getting latex paint off of a bike without damaging what's underneath? I've tried alcohol and heat (hair dryer and iron) so far.

2). If not, what is the group's feeling about giving up on the original finish and customizing the bike instead? I'm not interested in reproducing the original detailing if it is to be removed. I realize that this isn't a particularly valuable bike, but it is very well built and appears to be in fair to good shape under the latex paint. It'll be a great Sunday afternoon bike either way.

Thanks a lot,
Jason


----------



## MartyW (Sep 28, 2008)

I say that if you are going to be using it for a rider then restoring it is not bad. And you are right getting that latex paint off and being left with a decent looking bike will be a lot of work.
It would be great to bring fresh life into the bike and get it back on the road again!


----------



## jason_perry (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Marty.

I feel I should clarify my original post by saying that while I very much appreciate the aesthetic of the original bike (it would have looked similar to this), if I can't remove the latex without wrecking what's underneath then I'd just as soon sandblast the lot and do something completely different (yet still appropriately genteel) with the finish. But ugh, it's tough seeing that original artwork vandalized so.

Jason


----------



## mruiz (Oct 3, 2008)

*Try break fliud*

I used break fluid last week end, on a frame that had enamel on it.
I coaded it with break fluid once the paint started to peal, I wash it with water. 80% came off with out harming the original paint.
 Mitch


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2009)

a weak paint thinner-say, Mineral Spirits? Wortha try.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 12, 2009)

What a poor bike! :eek: I feel it's pain... I was always told that formula 409 an a good strong sponge with lots of rubbing makes pretty short work of this. They say it's a lot of work, but if you like them original it's worth it... might be easier than what you're doing.


----------



## sensor (Apr 21, 2009)

ive had to deal with house paint before and its not really fun
personally i havent tried the simple green(to be honest i never even thought of trying it)
i have tried mineral spirits with out any luck though....
whats worked for me has been 100 grit paper wet to knock the majority of the latex off,followed by 1500 grit(wet again),then go over it with rubbing compound(by hand),followed by glaze.......it works but be warned it takes a looooooooooooooong time and youre going to be sore afterwards but you can salvage about 95% of the paint


----------

